# My daughter made me do it...Some "for fun" product photos.



## toyztransporter (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello,
My 5 year old daughter came up to me the other day and wanted to take pictures of her Barbie.  So, I set up the lights and camera and she began shooting.  I figured while I had it set up I might as well take some shots too.  Heres what I came up with.  First one is my favorite.  It's my first time doing this.  Constructive tips would be appreciated.


----------



## GrantH (Sep 30, 2012)

It says you moved/deleted the images.


----------



## toyztransporter (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks, there was a small error.  I reposted.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 6, 2012)

What surface did you have under the items?


----------

